# My new Seiko 5 Military - A cheap and attractive alternative to the Hamilton Field!



## sammy2012

Hey Guys,

Here is my review of the Seiko 5 Military watch - model no. SNZG13K1. I was eyeing a Hamilton Field or Swiss Army Airboss, but I'm too broke (haha) so this is an awesome alternative, and in my opinion a better looking watch.

I bought it from Creation Watches for around $130 bucks, shipping included. It was shipped via Fedex from Singapore to Los Angeles within 3 days!!! (I bought it online on 1/24 at 9:00 pm, and it arrived at my house on 1/26 at 9:30 am). After I bought it, their website said it was out of stock, so I guess I got the last one =)

*Here are the specs:*

Diameter: 41.5 mm (excluding crown, 45mm including crown)
Thickness: 12mm
Lugs: 22mm
100m (10 bar) water resistant
23 Jewels
Seiko 7S36 Caliber Automatic Movement
Day and date display at 3 o' clock (when this watch arrived, the date was in Spanish, which scared the s*** out of me, but then I found out that it could be in either Spanish or English)
Hardlex crystal - I don't know what hardlex is, and it isn't sapphire but it better be hard
To anyone who has come across this watch online and was hesitant to buy it because of the crappy pictures online, here are some better pictures that will hopefully change your mind (especially if you're poor like me)
*
Here is the watch with the stainless steel band it came with
*








*
A view of the clasp (very efficient and smooth clasp, I might add) and the exhibition caseback showing the automatic movement
*








*
Wrist shot with the stainless steel band!
*








*
I prefer this watch with a brown leather strap
*








*
As you can see, when the day hits Sunday, the SUN is red...so cool 
*







*Another
*








*
And another
*








*
And another
*








*
Here you can see the automatic movement through the caseback. Looks pretty cool!
*








*
Wrist shot with the leather strap! I like this better than the stainless steel...
*








*
Also looks good with a NATO strap
*








*And another*








*
Wrist shot with the NATO strap!
*








*
This watch has awesome lume, very useful for when I have to check the time when sneaking out of a girl's house or when I'm buried somewhere in the woods
*








*

So that concludes my mini review...hope this has satisfied any curiosities about cheap military watches.

Cheers!

*


----------



## mocapitane

Congratulations on your new watch purchase. I like it with the Brown strap. Can you offer any details of the strap for me? Thanks


----------



## sammy2012

mocapitane said:


> Congratulations on your new watch purchase. I like it with the Brown strap. Can you offer any details of the strap for me? Thanks


Thanks mocapitane! I got the leather strap from ebay, here is the link Apollo 22mm Tan Oiled Leather Watch Strap With Nubuck Lining | eBay

It is called '22mm Apollo oiled leather strap', you can pretty much google it and it will show you a list of sellers. I think it is made and shipped from the UK.

When the strap first arrived, it was not as creased and wrinkly as you see in the above photos; it was very smooth and looked like it was made of plastic (because it had been oiled). After I creased it and folded it back and forth for a while, it started to loosen up and looks like it does now. Hope this helps!


----------



## mocapitane

Thanks for the reply. I like this watch because I think you can create many interesting looks just by changing straps.


----------



## rocoloco

Beautiful man, good choice.


----------



## captain peacock

I bought the same watch myself a while ago, have to get my hands dirty at work so wanted a value beater watch. So far it's doing fine, keeps good time and stands up to wear & tear well.

I initially bought the watch with the factory nylon strap but changed it for a 22mm rubber strap (see pic of strap below, not on the seiko 5 I'm afraid). 

I'm looking for a 22mm smooth black rubber / silicone strap with deployment clasp, can anybody recommend one?


----------



## sammy2012

mocapitane said:


> Thanks for the reply. I like this watch because I think you can create many interesting looks just by changing straps.


I agree 100%. You should think about buying this watch


----------



## sammy2012

rocoloco said:


> Beautiful man, good choice.


Thanks rocoloco!


----------



## sammy2012

captain peacock said:


> I bought the same watch myself a while ago, have to get my hands dirty at work so wanted a value beater watch. So far it's doing fine, keeps good time and stands up to wear & tear well.
> 
> I initially bought the watch with the factory nylon strap but changed it for a 22mm rubber strap (see pic of strap below, not on the seiko 5 I'm afraid).
> 
> I'm looking for a 22mm smooth black rubber / silicone strap with deployment clasp, can anybody recommend one?


Hey captain peacock, I agree this is a great watch! I might consider buying a rubber strap for myself. As for a recommending a smooth black rubber / silicone strap with deployment clasp, I know Stowa makes great straps, one of which is a 22mm rubber strap with deployment clasp. Here is the link! rubber strap 22 mm - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG

Hope that helps !


----------



## Mooseman

I have one of these although an earlier model and mine is on a NATO which was interesting because when I looked at the pics I thought looks better on a NATO strap and then the rest of the pics loaded! Mine is around 5 years old and a backup watch but I have to say it never missed a beat.



sammy2012 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Here is my review of the Seiko 5 Military watch - model no. SNZG13K1. I was eyeing a Hamilton Field or Swiss Army Airboss, but I'm too broke (haha) so this is an awesome alternative, and in my opinion a better looking watch.
> 
> I bought it from Creation Watches for around $130 bucks, shipping included. It was shipped via Fedex from Singapore to Los Angeles within 3 days!!! (I bought it online on 1/24 at 9:00 pm, and it arrived at my house on 1/26 at 9:30 am). After I bought it, their website said it was out of stock, so I guess I got the last one =)
> 
> *Here are the specs:*
> 
> Diameter: 41.5 mm (excluding crown, 45mm including crown)
> Thickness: 12mm
> Lugs: 22mm
> 100m (10 bar) water resistant
> 23 Jewels
> Seiko 7S36 Caliber Automatic Movement
> Day and date display at 3 o' clock (when this watch arrived, the date was in Spanish, which scared the s*** out of me, but then I found out that it could be in either Spanish or English)
> Hardlex crystal - I don't know what hardlex is, and it isn't sapphire but it better be hard
> To anyone who has come across this watch online and was hesitant to buy it because of the crappy pictures online, here are some better pictures that will hopefully change your mind (especially if you're poor like me)
> *
> Here is the watch with the stainless steel band it came with
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> A view of the clasp (very efficient and smooth clasp, I might add) and the exhibition caseback showing the automatic movement
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Wrist shot with the stainless steel band!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I prefer this watch with a brown leather strap
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> As you can see, when the day hits Sunday, the SUN is red...so cool
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Another
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> And another
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> And another
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Here you can see the automatic movement through the caseback. Looks pretty cool!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Wrist shot with the leather strap! I like this better than the stainless steel...
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Also looks good with a NATO strap
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And another*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Wrist shot with the NATO strap!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This watch has awesome lume, very useful for when I have to check the time when sneaking out of a girl's house or when I'm buried somewhere in the woods
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> So that concludes my mini review...hope this has satisfied any curiosities about cheap military watches.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> *


----------



## captain peacock

sammy2012 said:


> Hey captain peacock, I agree this is a great watch! I might consider buying a rubber strap for myself. As for a recommending a smooth black rubber / silicone strap with deployment clasp, I know Stowa makes great straps, one of which is a 22mm rubber strap with deployment clasp. Here is the link! rubber strap 22 mm - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG
> 
> *Hope that helps* !


It does, thanks for the link.


----------



## sammy2012

Mooseman said:


> I have one of these although an earlier model and mine is on a NATO which was interesting because when I looked at the pics I thought looks better on a NATO strap and then the rest of the pics loaded! Mine is around 5 years old and a backup watch but I have to say it never missed a beat.


I agree, the NATO strap does look great, I'll probably wear it with the NATO strap when I'm not at work on the weekends.


----------



## cal..45

|> Great watch and great choice - although I don't like the leather strap and even less the racoon (Bond ;-) ). This model was made for a metal bracelet and I think it looks by far best with it attached.

The Seiko 5 Big Military SNZGxx series is a true phenomenon: classy (dressy), sporty and at the same time tactical - not many watches can unite those attributes in such a harmonic way. It fits equally well to a business suit, casual clothes or combat suit. I already have the SNZG17, SNZG15(sold) and SNZG09 but I think sooner or later the SNZG13 will find its way to me also.


cheers


----------



## TRW22

I have and SNZG15 and love it.


----------



## sammy2012

cal..45 said:


> |> Great watch and great choice - although I don't like the leather strap and even less the racoon (Bond ;-) ). This model was made for a metal bracelet and I think it looks by far best with it attached.
> 
> The Seiko 5 Big Military SNZGxx series is a true phenomenon: classy (dressy), sporty and at the same time tactical - not many watches can unite those attributes in such a harmonic way. It fits equally well to a business suit, casual clothes or combat suit. I already have the SNZG17, SNZG15(sold) and SNZG09 but I think sooner or later the SNZG13 will find its way to me also.
> 
> cheers


You, sir, have convinced me to change my watch back to the stainless steel bracelet. I have to say it is quite attractive in its original form. The deployment clasp is amazingly smooth!


----------



## sammy2012

TRW22 said:


> I have and SNZG15 and love it.


I thought long and hard about whether I wanted to get the SNZG15 or the SNZG13K1 - the SNZG15 is really attractive because of its sandblasted finish, but ultimately I chose the SNZG13K1 because it came with a stainless steel band. Both are great choices


----------



## BenL

Awesome shots - thanks for sharing.


----------



## mocapitane

sammy2012 said:


> I agree 100%. You should think about buying this watch


I think I will, I just need to work out a way to hide the watch & the box it comes in from my wife


----------



## sammy2012

mocapitane said:


> I think I will, I just need to work out a way to hide the watch & the box it comes in from my wife


Oh....sorry I have no advice for you there  Good luck!


----------



## jchfriis

*"As you can see, when the day hits Sunday, the SUN is red...so cool "
*
And blue on Saturday:










:-!


----------



## cal..45

The blue saturday I have only seen so far on those models with a positive day/date window, never on those with a negative one....


cheers


----------



## sammy2012

jchfriis said:


> *"As you can see, when the day hits Sunday, the SUN is red...so cool "
> *
> And blue on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-!


Awesome! Yours looks fantastic with that beige strap


----------



## KUNISMAN

sammy2012 said:


> Thanks mocapitane! I got the leather strap from ebay, here is the link Apollo 22mm Tan Oiled Leather Watch Strap With Nubuck Lining | eBay
> 
> It is called '22mm Apollo oiled leather strap', you can pretty much google it and it will show you a list of sellers. I think it is made and shipped from the UK.
> 
> When the strap first arrived, it was not as creased and wrinkly as you see in the above photos; it was very smooth and looked like it was made of plastic (because it had been oiled). After I creased it and folded it back and forth for a while, it started to loosen up and looks like it does now. Hope this helps!


I can sense a trend with the Stowa buckle...


----------



## sammy2012

KUNISMAN said:


> I can sense a trend with the Stowa buckle...
> View attachment 614403


Yes, I actually bought the strap and switched in a stowa buckle to have that classy brushed steel look


----------



## ZASKAR36

mocapitane said:


> I think I will, I just need to work out a way to hide the watch & the box it comes in from my wife


LOL...so funny...I have this problem all the time hahahaaha.

Thanks for posting this Sammy. I'm about to pull the trigger on one very soon. Been wanting one for quite awhile...eventhough I already have a hamilton khaki, I feel this one has it's own unique character. This definitely helps make the wait shorter 

Love your leather strap too. I have a black leather panatime with white stitching waiting in the wings for it.


----------



## ZASKAR36

captain peacock said:


> I bought the same watch myself a while ago, have to get my hands dirty at work so wanted a value beater watch. So far it's doing fine, keeps good time and stands up to wear & tear well.
> 
> I initially bought the watch with the factory nylon strap but changed it for a 22mm rubber strap (see pic of strap below, not on the seiko 5 I'm afraid).
> 
> I'm looking for a 22mm smooth black rubber / silicone strap with deployment clasp, can anybody recommend one?


Hi Captain,

For smooth rubber deploy I have 2 recommendations:

If you're on a budget, Modena's will do the trick. Although the clasp it comes with isn't the best but is functional.

14mm - 22mm MODENA Flat Rubber watch band w/ deploy









If you want a really nice rubber deploy for more money there is the Bonetto Citurini straps. I have the waffle pattern one on my Seiko Stargate. Very thick Italian rubber (not silicon) and the clasp is much better than the one the Modena comes with. Just a much better strap all around compared to the Modena.
* 22mm Italian Rubber Watch Band | Bonetto Cinturini Model 300.L | Black | Smooth


----------



## sammy2012

ZASKAR36 said:


> LOL...so funny...I have this problem all the time hahahaaha.
> 
> Thanks for posting this Sammy. I'm about to pull the trigger on one very soon. Been wanting one for quite awhile...eventhough I already have a hamilton khaki, I feel this one has it's own unique character. This definitely helps make the wait shorter
> 
> Love your leather strap too. I have a black leather panatime with white stitching waiting in the wings for it.


Thanks ZASKAR36! I'll be looking out for your review / pics when you get your watch  Even though I have this Seiko 5 now, I feel like I still want a Hamilton as it's a classic, probably going to wait a few years. And those are great recommendations for the rubber strap, I might get the Modena one, although I also want to get a better leather strap with white stiching as well. Cheers!


----------



## speedy07

Hi there! I had this watch in my 'Watch List', but decided not to buy it because I didn't quite like the enlarged/raised minute chapter ring. It is still widely available in my local Seiko ADs. I did buy a similar looking military Quartz chronograph though :-


----------



## captain peacock

I ordered the Modena strap last Friday and it arrived with me in the UK yesterday, cut it to size and I fitted it to the watch last night.

The Stowa strap looked great but I decided that I bought this watch as a beater & the Modena strap would fit the bill and cost a little less.

Thanks to all who offered advice, it is appreciated.


----------



## sammy2012

speedy07 said:


> Hi there! I had this watch in my 'Watch List', but decided not to buy it because I didn't quite like the enlarged/raised minute chapter ring. It is still widely available in my local Seiko ADs. I did buy a similar looking military Quartz chronograph though :-
> View attachment 618434


Hi Speedy07! That is a very handsome chronograph! |> But doesn't that watch also have a raised minute chapter ring?


----------



## speedy07

sammy2012 said:


> Hi Speedy07! That is a very handsome chronograph! |> But doesn't that watch also have a raised minute chapter ring?


Hi sammy2012, Indeed my Mil. chronograph have a similar raised minute chapter ring - here I felt this feature complements the overall chrono layout better...I would've bought a Seiko military design with a dial like the IWC Mark series, and equipped with the new hack/hand-wound 4R3xx movements - without a second thought. Ok - that's a 'wish'. I know this dream Military Seiko will be reasonably priced too..


----------



## mocapitane

I think I will get all 3 black dial versions from that series !


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

sammy2012, nice review! Your photos are excellent.


----------



## sammy2012

CrownAndBuckle said:


> sammy2012, nice review! Your photos are excellent.


Thanks a lot CrownAndBuckle! And I'm glad you commented, because I checked out your website and I think I will buy a strap


----------



## Tachyon

Nice review, sammy!


----------



## 2stime

Hi,

if you want to take a look to Seiko military collection i have uploaded some video on my Youtube Channel:
















If you have some suggestion to improve the video quality i'll wait for it

Thanks!!


----------



## papa_giorgio

Hi, I just got mine last week (snzg17j1), and I have a question about the Day function... As the watch hit midnight, the date advances, but the day advances to the secondary language and stays there for a few hours. It was in Arabic at 1:30am last night. I just wanted to know if this is normal operation of the watch. The day is correct when I wake up, but it's annoying during late nights.


----------



## sammy2012

papa_giorgio said:


> Hi, I just got mine last week (snzg17j1), and I have a question about the Day function... As the watch hit midnight, the date advances, but the day advances to the secondary language and stays there for a few hours. It was in Arabic at 1:30am last night. I just wanted to know if this is normal operation of the watch. The day is correct when I wake up, but it's annoying during late nights.


Hi papa_giorgio! Yes when I first got my watch, I noticed that about the Day function (except mine is in Spanish haha). I thought I had broken my watch somehow....so I did a lot of research online and it looks like that is how it works! The date (number) will actually change at midnight, but the Day will change to the secondary language, and then will change to the primary language around 2 - 3 am! Rest assured that this is the normal operation of the watch, and may it encourage you to sleep earlier so you don't have to see the secondary language


----------



## sammy2012

2stime said:


> Hi,
> 
> if you want to take a look to Seiko military collection i have uploaded some video on my Youtube Channel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have some suggestion to improve the video quality i'll wait for it
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi 2stime, the videos look great! I could not have made better ones myself...I hope it brings you customers and good business


----------



## papa_giorgio

Sammy, thanks very much for the reply, was hoping that was the case and not have to send it back. Loving the watch so far!


----------



## sammy2012

papa_giorgio said:


> Sammy, thanks very much for the reply, was hoping that was the case and not have to send it back. Loving the watch so far!


You're very welcome Papa! Wear it in good health for many years to come


----------



## DM71

Nice pics! I agree that it's a nice little watch for the price. I've seen that some have lumed numerals and 5 min markers, I wish I had that one. Anyone knows if it has a different model number or if they newer ones all come with lumed numerals and 5 min. indices?

I wear mine on Zulu strap with blasted hardware or on a Seiko rubber with signed buckle from my SSA003, which also fits the watch perfectly (I have no pic though). The blasted finish is holding pretty good so far.


----------



## cal..45

DM71 said:


> Nice pics! I agree that it's a nice little watch for the price. I've seen that some have lumed numerals and 5 min markers, I wish I had that one. Anyone knows if it has a different model number or if they newer ones all come with lumed numerals and 5 min. indices?


The only model out of the "Big Military" series with lumed numerals is the black coated SNZG17. I know a lot of people would like to see the numerals on their SNZGxx luminous too and admitely it looks cool when freshly charged...

*BUT*

...trust me, it does not any good in the middle of the night or when the lume has faded beyond a certain level. The (blurred) lumed numbers then make the dial look more busy, resulting in make it actually harder to read opposed to those models without lumed numerals. More lume is not always better, the SNZG17 is an excellent example of it.

cheers


----------



## hhwxcb8mn

I agree, the NATO strap does look great, I'll probably wear it with the NATO strap when I'm not at work on the weekends.


----------



## DM71

cal..45 said:


> The only model out of the "Big Military" series with lumed numerals is the black coated SNZG17. I know a lot of people would like to see the numerals on their SNZGxx luminous too and admitely it looks cool when freshly charged...
> 
> *BUT*
> 
> ...trust me, it does not any good in the middle of the night or when the lume has faded beyond a certain level. The (blurred) lumed numbers then make the dial look more busy, resulting in make it actually harder to read opposed to those models without lumed numerals. More lume is not always better, the SNZG17 is an excellent example of it.
> 
> cheers


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Shawnny

sammy2012 said:


> *
> This watch has awesome lume, very useful for when I have to check the time when sneaking out of a girl's house *


Nice watch, it's so versatile with the different straps.

You must chew your right arm off before sneaking out?


----------



## sammy2012

DM71 said:


> Nice pics! I agree that it's a nice little watch for the price. I've seen that some have lumed numerals and 5 min markers, I wish I had that one. Anyone knows if it has a different model number or if they newer ones all come with lumed numerals and 5 min. indices?
> 
> I wear mine on Zulu strap with blasted hardware or on a Seiko rubber with signed buckle from my SSA003, which also fits the watch perfectly (I have no pic though). The blasted finish is holding pretty good so far.


Looks awesome! I'm thinking about getting a black silicon strap as well


----------



## sammy2012

Shawnny said:


> Nice watch, it's so versatile with the different straps.
> 
> You must chew your right arm off before sneaking out?


Luckily in addition to the lume, this watch has very strong steel and glass so I can just knock her out with my sturdy watch instead of having to sneak out


----------



## walking

Nice watch, nice wrist!
What is your wrist's size?


----------



## Patagonico

On green NATO...









By rodolfo1970 at 2012-01-13


----------



## James Haury

A SEIKO is never cheap,just inexpensive.


----------



## andyy

I have this watch on a black nato strap but I have to say I love the one you have on it, great match!

Is it the one near the bottom of this page? I might have to buy it!

Time Factors Quality Watches On The Net Since 1996


----------



## sammy2012

walking said:


> Nice watch, nice wrist!
> What is your wrist's size?


Thanks Walking! My watch is around 7 inches


----------



## spmi777

thank you for very informative reiwew, my question what size your wrist, give me advice for my 165 mm wrist is suitable ??? thank you


----------



## sammy2012

spmi777 said:


> thank you for very informative reiwew, my question what size your wrist, give me advice for my 165 mm wrist is suitable ??? thank you


Hi spmi777, my wrist is around 172mm, just a little bit more than yours. If you wear the watch, it will look similar to what it looks like in my picture where I am wearing it. It might look a little bit bigger, but not too bad! In my opinion, I think it will look just fine on you


----------



## spmi777

thank you so much for this full answer, its for me useful


----------



## starman69

Congratulations Sammy2012 :-! ,here my Seiko Militay on Bund strap


----------



## sammy2012

starman69 said:


> Congratulations Sammy2012 :-! ,here my Seiko Militay on Bund strap
> View attachment 742224


Thanks starman69! Your beige dial military with the bund strap looks awesome...great combination |> b-)


----------



## sammy2012

New pic! Got some scratches on the glass, but other than that the watch is back to its roots


----------



## applevalleyjoe

mocapitane said:


> Thanks for the reply. I like this watch because I think you can create many interesting looks just by changing straps.


First of all, thanks for the great pictures. Second, I agree with your comment about strap changes.


----------



## crankcase

The earlier part of this thread was ok, but I wasn't really bowled over. Until I saw this photo and immediately decided I need to get myself one like this.

Unfortunately, the closest thing I can find is : Seiko 5 Military Automatic Sports SNZG09J1 SNZG09J SNZG09 Men's Japan Made Watch










Which as you can see has the brushed steel case (instead of black) and a slightly different strap. Gotta see if I can find your spec locally.

Thanks for putting ideas in my head!!! :-|



Patagonico said:


> On green NATO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By rodolfo1970 at 2012-01-13


----------



## eisenhower

Wouldn't this watch have better lume than the Hamilton and an anti-reflective crystal? Seems like it might actually be a _better _alternative than the Hamilton...


----------



## ZASKAR36

eisenhower said:


> Wouldn't this watch have better lume than the Hamilton and an anti-reflective crystal? Seems like it might actually be a _better _alternative than the Hamilton...


I had both of them. I wouldn't categorize the Seiko as having better lume. Although it definitely has more lume applied, it isn't applied evenly on the chapter ring markers as the paint doesn't full meet the points on the corners of the square and triangle markers. Both last through the night.

Also, the Hamilton has a sapprire, the Seiko has hardlex; and the Hamilton has a swiss ETA2824, while the Seiko has a 7s36.

I ended up selling my Hamilton and keeping the Seiko. Mostly because of the style. I liked the more rugged look of the Seiko. The Hamilton was more refined looking and the case was sleeker with the domed sapphire. Yet for me, the more angular lines and flat crystal was more appealing to me.

Both are great military style watches...just depends on one's taste. I have to say that it doesn't hurt that the Seiko can be had for half the price of the Hamilton.


----------



## dasmi

How long is the stainless bracelet is comes with? I have an 8-8.5" wrist depending on the weather, and I've been eyeing this watch, but I'm worried that it may not fit.


----------



## snuty

captain peacock said:


> I initially bought the watch with the factory nylon strap but changed it for a 22mm rubber strap (see pic of strap below,


Which Junghans is this? I like that one...


----------



## sammy2012

dasmi said:


> How long is the stainless bracelet is comes with? I have an 8-8.5" wrist depending on the weather, and I've been eyeing this watch, but I'm worried that it may not fit.


Hey dasmi, I just measured the full length of the bracelet and it is only 7 inches long. I think if you get this watch you would need to buy a longer bracelet.


----------



## dasmi

Bummer. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Bookworm

sammy2012 said:


> Hi papa_giorgio! Yes when I first got my watch, I noticed that about the Day function (except mine is in Spanish haha). I thought I had broken my watch somehow....so I did a lot of research online and it looks like that is how it works! The date (number) will actually change at midnight, but the Day will change to the secondary language, and then will change to the primary language around 2 - 3 am! Rest assured that this is the normal operation of the watch, and may it encourage you to sleep earlier so you don't have to see the secondary language


that is such a strange quirk, I wonder what it is about the mechanism that causes this.


----------



## The Iron born

Hi new member here! , great forum.
I'm new owner of SNZG15 J1, and after reading this post, I found a very interesting quote; " SSA003 rubber strap fits fine"...
Any one knows witch models are strap compatible with the SNZG15???
BTW. I'm on the hunt of this rubber band, (same as in the pic), any one knows where I can get one??? Tnx!!!


----------

